# Disk sanding Jig



## Easysport (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone have plans or ideas for a disk sander jig for squareing blanks?  I see PSI has one for $18.95. Is it worth it and does it do a good job?  Any reply's appreciated.


----------



## 53Jim (Nov 5, 2005)

I used my disk sander for squaring blanks for over a year.   Than I started using corn cobs, and antler.   When i was using square blanks I had a table made for the disk sander.  Round things, and things that are not the same diameter the whole length don't like the table.

In my opinion, save the money you'd spend for the jig...  buy a barrel trimmer.   I don't know how I survived without one.

Hope this helps


----------



## wayneis (Nov 5, 2005)

That jig is all that I have used for every pen that I have made for almost two years.  In my opinion it work great.  In fact look at my album, every pen in it was squared with that little jig and so were the Emperors that I've shown on show your pen forum.  I would never go back to a barrel trimmer.

Wayne


----------



## Easysport (Nov 5, 2005)

Jim, Thanks for your reply. My barrel trimmer has broke out a couple of my blanks already and I havent' done that many.  Wayne, Thanks for your comments and I think I'll try the jig. A small cost to pay for a fine squareing job.  I got my Enduro package the other day and will be trying the finish tomorrow.  At least to the sealing stage and the Poly the next day. I'll be following your instuctions to the letter.  Thanks again.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 5, 2005)

Easysport, 
Take a look on the homepage...under the donation prizes, on the right second article down is what you're looking for. An article on making a squaring jig for a disk sander by Jay Pickens. Easy to make and works really nice.

Wayne: Me neither!. I square all of my blanks on a disk sander. Have for some time now. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />That jig is all that I have used for every pen that I have made for almost two years.  In my opinion it work great.  In fact look at my album, every pen in it was squared with that little jig and so were the Emperors that I've shown on show your pen forum.  I would never go back to a barrel trimmer.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## Bartstar (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm interested in switching from a barrel trimmer to a disk sander for trimming my blanks. A few questions:

1) How does one use the one size fits all sanding trimmer from PSI to trim larger size blanks that have, say, 10mm tubes for cigar pens? 

2) Will one of the smaller disk sander work okay.  I want a small bench top sander that won't take up to much space that will be used just for this purpose. I've seen a 4" and 5" model at harbour Freight. I have a larger sander mounted in another area of my shop and its just to inconvenient to get to (don't ask).

Thanks
Bart


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2005)

There's an article on how to make a blank squaring jig (by Jay Pickens) on the home page, near the middle of the page.  It's comprehensive and it works!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 14, 2005)

Bart,

Question (1) I use a disk sander and a squaring jig as well....I take a waste piece of wood, drill a 1/4 inch hole and turn it to the ID of the tube in the blank to be squared. I actually have a shim for every tube size for all of the kits (which I've made and its pretty much all of them). I write the pen kit name on the wooden shim with a magic marker...I use maple mostly. (2) I suppose any sander will work as long as the table is adjustable and can be kept perpendicular to the disk. I like the larger sanders because of the surface size and speed of the larger disks on the outer edge. Read the artilce by Jay Picikens on the home page. He explains how to choose a sander if my memory is working.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Bartstar_
> <br />I'm interested in switching from a barrel trimmer to a disk sander for trimming my blanks. A few questions:
> 
> 1) How does one use the one size fits all sanding trimmer from PSI to trim larger size blanks that have, say, 10mm tubes for cigar pens?
> ...


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Dave,
I still use my barrel trimmer/mill, but have seen the jigs for squaring pens on a disc sander.  I haven't had to sharpen my mill yet, but I will soon.  It may be the pressure you are using.  I found a corner in my bench, where the router table meets it, where I put the blank end, and do light, slow taps with the mill, as it is spinning.  I am unsure if this is a good thing to do, but the mill tip doesn't hit my hand, if it pokes through the end of the tube.  It has worked out great and I don't hurt my already messed up left hand anymore (I've run it into the mill twice, without injury and the blank has caught and spun in my hand, ouch!
The jig does look good though.  I may try it, if I don't sharpen my mill right.
Rob


----------



## TomServo (Nov 24, 2005)

Rob: I do the same thing with mine... All my pen milling is done by hand, I tried it a couple times with a power drill and found that: a. I couldn't push hard enough to make it cut b. it ended up taking longer than by hand when I _could_ get it to cut c. if the cutter catches, your blank could explode/break in a spectacular way


----------



## TomServo (Nov 28, 2005)

Come on, someone else needs to have the last word here! I keep thinking I'm killing off all the threads..


----------

